# Problem with Onkyo 606 & DVD



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi,

After going through, what I hope none must ever again, I was able to obtain my replacement Onkyo 606. Everything went good for a few days then I flipped over to my cheapo DVD player that is hooked up via component. Problem I'm having is that at random intervals I lose video. It only last for a second or so and returns. I have no issues with any other device and the DVD player works fine if video is directly attached to the TV. 

Does anybody have an idea of why it's doing this?
-I have the 606 set up for pass-through on the hdmi.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Could be a loose connection between DVD and AVR....:yes:

My suggestion: Connect video directly to TV and use optical/coax from DVD to AVR :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like a "handshake" related issue between the DVD player/AVR and the Display. I suggest that you run the DVD player directly to the display and run a separate optical cable to the receiver for the audio. This is not an uncommon problem with some DVD players.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. 

I plugged and unplugged and wiggled the cables about a 20 times during the movie. With 20 min left I did just as you suggest and went directly to the tv with the video. The thing I don't like about that is I have to switch the input on the TV. Not a huge deal but, a function of the AVR I really like is the video pass-through so I don't have to mess with the tv input.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Sounds like a "handshake" related issue between the DVD player/AVR and the Display. I suggest that you run the DVD player directly to the display and run a separate optical cable to the receiver for the audio. This is not an uncommon problem with some DVD players.


Ah, so it's a known problem with some DVD players! That what I was wanting to know. I'm going to pick up a new one soon because of another issue with the thing skipping chapters at will. Anyone have a suggestion on one they are using without an issue?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your looking for an inexpensive player Toshiba makes really good ones. Also check out the Philips DVP5990 Upconversion is a good idea.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

My onkyo tx-sr806 went to blue screen, only during blanket bright pictures, such as sand backgrounds or snowy/icy scenes. Also happened during credits. I'm following up on it with the dealer to see if repair/replacement warranty is warranted...dvd thru component to tv works fine as yours, hdmi passthrough-blue screen during same movie scene. Audio always worked flawlessly, did yours?


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, audio was fine. Only picture was lost. I recently bought a philips up converting dvd player from woot. It was under $25 shipped. It has an HDMI out that my old DVD player did not. With HDMI in to the 606 it had no issues at all. Although I've only watched 1 movie so far.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Koopa said:


> Yes, audio was fine. Only picture was lost. I recently bought a philips up converting dvd player from woot. It was under $25 shipped. It has an HDMI out that my old DVD player did not. With HDMI in to the 606 it had no issues at all. Although I've only watched 1 movie so far.


Same issue as mine-I believe it happened at the very end of platoon-end credits after sheen's character gives monologue. Also happened, I think in dances with wolves towards the end, with snow scenes. Was numerous and annoying during a recent Genghis Khan movie (it was subtitled throughout) excellent movie except for the video blackouts because it was almost entirely sand or snow scenes.

Thanks, I'll have to look into getting one: what model was new dvd player?


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

It is a philips dvp3962. Not sure I would recommend it. It has many BAD reviews. I just bought it thinking I'd take a risk at $25. Wal-Mart sells them at $42. 

Also, I can't tell even the slightest difference in quality when upconversion is on. Think that's just a selling point.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Koopa said:


> It is a philips dvp3962. Not sure I would recommend it. It has many BAD reviews. I just bought it thinking I'd take a risk at $25. Wal-Mart sells them at $42.
> 
> Also, I can't tell even the slightest difference in quality when upconversion is on. Think that's just a selling point.


Your display may be doing just as good a job upconverting the video. Farly common with newer displays.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Your display may be doing just as good a job upconverting the video. Farly common with newer displays.


I have a question on that. I have a Panasonic th-42px60u. I've seen several post talking about displays upconverting to there native res. I can push a button that will tell me what res I'm running. It's always 480 on standard def and 720 or 1080 on high def. 

I just don't quite understand the concept. Maybe mine doesn't up convert?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The info displayed on the screen is the "incoming" video resolution not what the display is actually displaying. Plasmas DLP and LCD displays all have one native resolution that the display will up convert or down convert sometimes known as scaling any incoming signal to. So if your sending it a 480p signal and the display is native 720p it will automatically up convert it to 720p. If your sending it a 1080i signal it would then down convert it to 720p. 1080p displays up convert everything unless its already getting a 1080p signal from BluRay or another up converted signal of 1080p.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Ahhh! So my TV is telling me the incoming resolution! That makes perfect since now. 

I would say that is what is going on. That explains why I couldn't tell a difference with the upconversion turned on.

Thanks for that explanation.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just remember that if your using component for the video there will be no upconversion of the video from the DVD player as this is prohibited by law. You will have to rely on the displays to do the scailing. HDMI is the only way to get upconversion from the DVD players.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

I did not no that. Mental note added. 

After I found I can get HDMI cables online without paying an arm and a leg, I'm using them everywhere I can.


----------

